# New to snowboarding



## Pdxrealtorwife (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi I am new to snowboarding this year. I was a skier, but switched to snowboarding since my husband loves it so much. I can't say it's been easy, I have had a wonderful, patient and understanding teacher ( thanks Snowolf ) you have been amazing!!! 

I am still having a hard time on my toe side. Would love any help on what are some good boards to learn on? I have a Saloman board it's just ok...

Thanks,


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

howdy

thats brave, cant imagine switching to skis at this point....oooof

toes are tougher since you dont have that hiback working for you...its gets easier, and you get stronger with it. a good toeside carve feels amazing, and frontside hits too...

ill leave the recommendations to others, alls i know is what under my own feet, lol


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

Pdxrealtorwife said:


> Hi I am new to snowboarding this year. I was a skier, but switched to snowboarding since my husband loves it so much. I can't say it's been easy, I have had a wonderful, patient and understanding teacher ( thanks Snowolf ) you have been amazing!!!
> 
> I am still having a hard time on my toe side. Would love any help on what are some good boards to learn on? I have a Saloman board it's just ok...
> 
> Thanks,


Great user name:yahoo: I have seen your husband around here. Have fun. You will love it!!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Try a burton feather, good board to get started on and then go on to intermediate level.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

My girlfriend started out with a more intermediate board (Rome Jett). She had a bit more trouble with it being stiffer and having a cambered profile. We eventually got her a Ride Rapture. It is a cheaper board, soft and was much easier for her to learn on. She now uses it for the park and learning buttering tricks.

I'd recommend doing a similar approach, get a softer flat or hybrid profile board. As you get better you can always use it as your park board 

As for toeside, did you adjust the forward lean on the bindings? That can make a big difference. When standing up straight, you should feel the high back pushing into your leg a little.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Pdxrealtorwife said:


> I am still having a hard time on my toe side. Would love any help on what are some good boards to learn on? I have a Saloman board it's just ok...
> 
> Thanks,


Demo as many boards as you can to find the right one for you. A rocker board will be more forgiving. If you do what my wife does and washes out on her toes all the time. I tell her to flex her foot like she is trying to point her whole foot. I just have to keep telling her to squat and stay centered on the board so her edges will engage. She tends to pull away from her toe side and stand up on her heels.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Pdxrealtorwife said:


> Hi I am new to snowboarding this year.


Nice name, and avatar!!! :tongue4::tongue4::tongue4:



Pdxrealtorwife said:


> I was a skier, but switched to snowboarding since my husband loves it so much.


Ah crap, the "H" word... Oh well, welcome to the forum anyway! :welcome:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Nice name, and avatar!!! :tongue4::tongue4::tongue4:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah crap, the "H" word... Oh well, welcome to the forum anyway! :welcome:


:cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

This the board she has....... Should be perfect for a beginner. 

Rossignol Tesla Amptek Snowboard - Women's - 2011/2012 - Free Shipping - christysports.com


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> . Let`s plan a day soon where after I exhaust the hubby lapping Private reserve (his favorite...) we can take a couple of hours and focus on polishing gup your basic turns....:thumbsup:


I hate private reserve. Most worthless use of energy I've ever seen...... But I'll ride it with you cause I know you love it back there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pdxrealtorwife (Mar 24, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> Any time and I look forward to getting back out there with you and ironing out a few rough spots. As for the board, I am not sure what model you have but in general, what is going to be easiest at this stage is a camber-rocker-camber that is a twin and has a soft flex rating. This will enable you to really utilize the torsional twist that we have been working on. Let`s plan a day soon where after I exhaust the hubby lapping Private reserve (his favorite...) we can take a couple of hours and focus on polishing gup your basic turns....:thumbsup:


That sounds good to me. Make sure you really wear him out. Lol. Thanks again for all you have helped me with.


----------



## Pdxrealtorwife (Mar 24, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> Any time and I look forward to getting back out there with you and ironing out a few rough spots. As for the board, I am not sure what model you have but in general, what is going to be easiest at this stage is a camber-rocker-camber that is a twin and has a soft flex rating. This will enable you to really utilize the torsional twist that we have been working on. Let`s plan a day soon where after I exhaust the hubby lapping Private reserve (his favorite...) we can take a couple of hours and focus on polishing gup your basic turns....:
> 
> 
> I got a new board today  the B PRO GNU. Can't wait till next year to try it out. Hope you had a great trip.


----------

